

I developed PadPressed without having an iPad - armandososa
http://startupinmexico.com/13-thoughts-after-padpressed-coverpad/

======
apl
I'll have to admit, that's exactly why I don't find the idea of developing for
iOS/webOS/Android very appealing: the necessity of buying corresponding
hardware. Maybe even client-side application development in its entirety.

I can work on platform-agnostic web applications from wherever I want - Linux,
Mac OS X, even Windows. Sure, there's a testing phase, and I need to deploy on
a specific system. But other than that, I don't have to worry about new and
expensive hardware revisions et cetera.

~~~
swah
What about emulators?

~~~
bmj
My experience with Windows Mobile (not Windows Phone 7) emulators is that
because of the huge variety of devices, they only give you an idea of whether
the software will work on the OS. The issue is, of course, that each family of
hardware is different, and Microsoft often allows the vendor to tweak the OS a
bit.

It strikes me as an advantage to developers, at least regarding hardware, that
Apple controls the whole package. You _can_ develop in an emulator and know
how your software will behave on the device.

~~~
pornel
Apple has simulator. It's conceptually similar to WINE — runs x86 code (not
ARM) with Mac OS X-hosted versions of iOS frameworks.

------
dools
Is it just me, is the music in the video demo for PadPressed the worst choice
of music for any demo video ever produced?!

</hyperbole>

~~~
armandososa
I'll go with: It is just you :) (really, some people do like it)

~~~
bradleyland
It's me also. Honestly, I thought it was some terribly advertisement playing
in the background. I missed the first half of your video because I was
searching for the source of this over-dramatic music. IMO, the music gives the
listener a feeling of urgency and dramatic tension that is 180 degrees from
the feeling I want when I'm looking at elegant, minimalist software like
PadPressed.

I think your software is incredible, and kudos to you for developing it
without even having the iPad hardware in hand, but I closed the web page as
soon as I discovered where the music was coming from. It was too much of a
disconnect for me.

------
coderdad
Good story. I had an app out on release day for the iPad and had to do all
development without seeing it on a device. Of course so did everyone else, so
the users were understanding for a while. Impressive to pull this off now.

------
zaidf
I couldn't tell if you are a founder in this venture or working on contract
basis. Regardless, great job!

I have no idea why flipboard guys would consider this "uncreative" and crappy.
Sounds as if they're afraid of competition.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Armando is a core original member of the founding team. It also includes
Andres Barreto (formerly grooveshark cofounder)

------
thomasswift
That demo video has an iPad running 4.2 I'd be careful, that's still in beta.

